# Stone wall for garage



## rpick89 (Oct 8, 2008)

That looks great. That's exactly what I was hoping to do this year. I'm tired of having to partially disassemble my garage scene each night to be able to close the garage door, so I thought if I had a wall in front, where I could just close up the opening then that would save me a lot of hassle.

But unfortunately, I don't think i'm going to have time to get it done for this year (how many times have we all had to say that).


----------



## Creppy (Oct 4, 2011)

Interesting torches, but will they hold up in the wind?


----------

